# Plant ID please



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

I recently bought two plants but don't know their names and requirements. Would you folks help me identifying them?
Please


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

I believe the first one could be pennyword
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_hleuco.php


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah i agree 

and the second one is most likely rotala rotundifolia (indica)


----------



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

wow that was fast...
Thanks a lot guys.....


----------

